# scsi controlleror 3ware ide

## rommel

i was looking at getting a controller so i could free up the ide2 and add a burner to the gentoo setup and then setup software raid or hardware raid (LSR i have tried before and works pretty well)...anyway any one with a setup using these features have any comments to make or suggestions as to hardware to get.

----------

## McVeigh

I have used 3-ware raid cards beefore, they are high quality and their tech support even supports linux (somewhat)  :Laughing: 

----------

